# American Flag Plastisol Transfers



## EdWaldo (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone know of a good source to purchase stock american flag plastisol transfers?? I've used Proworld in the past but for some reason they stopped carrying the specific flag I would order and the latest one I got from them the red was more of an orange.
Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post a picture of what you are looking for. If you have art, you can use custom transfer makers as well.


----------



## VarietyTransfers (Jun 14, 2020)

EdWaldo said:


> Anyone know of a good source to purchase stock american flag plastisol transfers?? I've used Proworld in the past but for some reason they stopped carrying the specific flag I would order and the latest one I got from them the red was more of an orange.
> Thanks!


I have some wholesale stock transfers for sale: American flag heat transfers


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

